# Sweet Potatoes



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I treat sweet potatoes as pumpkin. Don't really care for sweet potatoes. I like this. Take cooked sweet potatoes; put in blender. Along with a little milk, eggs, spices you would use for pumpkin. Makes a nice custard; healthy and not a lot of fat. For sweet potatoes growers, cost is minimal. Probably could use a crust, if you were so inclined.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I love sweet potatoes but never have grown any, just buy on sale. Peeled, sliced and pan fried with a little butter and garlic salt they make a good savory side dish. Sweet potato french fries are really good with BBQ. Boil a little sweet potato along with whites to make mashed potatoes with a little more color and flavor. I discovered this by accident when I didn't have quite enough potatoes, now I get requests for "mixed mash". 

I bet the sweet potato pie is delish, but usually they are part of dinner at our house instead of dessert.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My favorite way to have a sweet potato is to bake it, then top it with butter, toasted pecans, and red onions and apples sautÃ©ed, then flambÃ© them in brandy and top the potatoe with it all. A meal in itself.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I use them in stews (like carrots or potatoes) and with roasts and I think they make great 'pumpkin' bread.
And I like them with brown sugar, cinnamon and some chili powder too. Oh..and butter.

But my favorite way is my sweet potato chocolate cake. Oh wow. So yummy..


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That sounds good Sandra!

We love sweet potatoes and our favorite ways in cooking them are Sweet Potato Casserole with Praline Topping and a Sweet Potato Macadamia Nut Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

never met a sweet tator i didn't love.....i also love'm raw. why the heck are they so expensive in WA state? i can buy 15# of white tators for 2.99 but a ONE sweet tator costs the same.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! I just bought 40 lbs for $12.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

DH is a sweet potato hater....
Until I saw this recipe on Good Eats

Chipotle Smashed Sweet Potatoes Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network

My fond memories from childhood were little vending machine sweet potato pies my Dad used to bring us from his workplace.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

40 pounds for $12.00? I think we may need to re-locate 

Suzyhomemaker, we have made that too, it's really good. Love the sweet and the hot


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I went to a farm. These aren't huge. About 2/3 size of huge ones. I got the idea they save huge ones to sell commercially. I was very happy. Also, a way to peel potatoes after cooking. Score a line in middle of potato all the way around. Take ends of potato in each hand. Twist each end in opposite directions. Peel should slide right off.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Personally I prefer smaller ones...less stringy


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We Love sweet potatoes at our house. I make them fried, French fries, baked with butter & brown sugar, mashed, sweet potato pie & Sweet potato casserole are all some our favorites. I even have a recipe for rabbit using sweet potatoes & pineapple that dh & I both really like.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Meijer's usually has sweet potatoes around Thanksgiving for 25Â¢/lb. Walmart? around 30Â¢/lb.

We eat the skins at our house.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I cube and can. That's why I bought so many. 
Think I paid around 30 cents a lb. I wouldn't think anything in grocery store would be priced as same as last year. Unfortunately.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I save the skins and mix it in while cooking homemade dogfood. My pup LOVES sweet potatoes!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Tirzah said:


> My pup LOVES sweet potatoes!


Our dog loves them, too. I slice them thin and dry them until they are leathery. He gets a slice or two as a treat.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I made sweet potatoe soup the othe day and it was delicious!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Wow! I just bought 40 lbs for $12.


We raised couple hundred pounds for nothing, or close to it. I trade the guy that raises the slips a few pounds of sausage when we kill a pig. They grow like weeds, will choke out most weeds, and never saw a bug that bothered them.

Wife canned 34 quarts in the last 2 days, and we still have a pile of them.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

must be weather related and the transport to WA state. eastern WA grows stuff we can't grow (or at least don't grow well). even with that, we border idaho!!! it's just not fair:sob:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite is baked sweet potatoes with sour cream. I also like sweet potato fries. I use them in veg soup if I have them to use up. Mashed are ok, but baked are my favorites.
I won't eat them with brn sugar and marshmellows.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I treat sweet potatoes as pumpkin. Don't really care for sweet potatoes. I like this. Take cooked sweet potatoes; put in blender. Along with a little milk, eggs, spices you would use for pumpkin. Makes a nice custard; healthy and not a lot of fat. For sweet potatoes growers, cost is minimal. Probably could use a crust, if you were so inclined.


Yeppers... with a crust under it, and a dab of whipped cream on top, you got yerself a mighty fine sweet tater pie.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

A guest brought a dish for Thanksgiving, raves all around & demands for every year - her secret? Whip the dickens out of them with an electric mixer - the beaters catch all the little strings and fluffs it up for a last minute browning/warm up in the oven.

Any recipe would do, my little secret is some fresh grated ginger.


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

I love sweet potatoes!

so, guess you all would be the ones to ask, then. I really got into using my pressure canner for the first time this year and am looking for some good fall recipes to can. How do you use the home canned sweet potatoes (and white ones, too if you make those)?


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Three overflowing five gallon buckets for $18. Of course we had to pick them up out of the field ourselves.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

emma's sheep said:


> I made sweet potatoe soup the othe day and it was delicious!


Did you make it just like potato soup?


----------

